# A couple of feet oversized?



## rft (May 4, 2006)

How on earth did this get registered? Friends in the right place?

Ebay

Robin


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

rft said:


> How on earth did this get registered? Friends in the right place?
> Ebay
> Robin


Have you seen the entry for width?!!!!!!!!

"over 7'6""

Hahahahaha :lol: No sh!t Sherlock!


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

[quote="zaskar
Have you seen the entry for width?!!!!!!!!

"over 7'6""

Hahahahaha :lol: No sh!t Sherlock![/quote]

.........and if you look further down the spec' they're quoting an "overall width" of 101" !!!!!!!

With all those awnings!? Come on, get real! :evil:


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi 15 tonnes 9litre engine and it does 15mpg, if you drive sensibly. Whats that mean?? How fast is sensible?

Lovely coach if only. 

Olley


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

The LX400 models suffered from spontaneous large windscreen cracks and/or pop-outs, so my friend tells me who almost bought one.

Dougie.


----------



## GetDuffed (Nov 28, 2006)

Brothers got an RV for sale on E bay. The size is set, it just comes up "over 7'6"" and possibly the 110 is with the slide-out extended, which makes a pretty big lounge area. 

Mick


----------



## EdsMH (Apr 25, 2007)

Looks a lovely bit of kit but would be about £50-£60k in the states? 

Is importing and converting £15k's worth?


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

EdsMH said:


> Looks a lovely bit of kit but would be about £50-£60k in the states?
> 
> Is importing and converting £15k's worth?


£2k for conversion 
£3k shipping

£10k backhander to VOSA :lol: :lol:


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

Lovely bus :wink: 

Same size does matter :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

thought 12metres was max length allowed on UK roads.


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

*I only!!*

Given that it is not legal for UK roads (even if registered ), the information is repeated and the seller cannot spell some basic words relating to the vehicle I would suspect a scam right away.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

cabby said:


> thought 12metres was max length allowed on UK roads.


There are now coaches in the UK that exceed this length, something to do with wheel base, number of axels and turning circle ..

Have a look here.. http://jumbocruiser.com/


----------

